# Problems w/ Sagittaria Subulata



## dstevenson2k (Feb 12, 2007)

Hi guys,

This is my first planted tank experience and I have to say, I'm off to a bit of a rough start. When I first ordered my plants two weeks ago, everything arrived looking great, nice and green with healthy roots. However, things have been going downhill from there, particularly with my Sagittaria. On the right side of the tank, most of the plants have been deteriorating. The leaves have systematically been turning brown and everyday I find myself trimming back the dead stuff. Even more frustrating is the fact that I haven't been seeing any new growth at all, despite Sagittaria's reputation for often taking over the substrate. On the left side of the tank, though, the few Sagittaria I planted look much more promising. Now, the filter outputs are on the left side of the tank, could it be that those Sagittaria on the left are growing better because of the increased flow? In addition to the Sagittaria, the tank is moderately planted with Java Fern, Anubias, and floating cover of Salvinia Minima, all of which are growing relatively well. 

Tank Specs:

20 gallon long
65W 6,500K Coralife fixture on 10 hrs. daily
100% Pool Filter Sand Substrate
EI Dosing: 1/8 tsp KNO3 and 1/32 tsp KH2PO4 3X weekly, 2.5 mL Flourish and Flourish Excel between macro fertilizing days, 50% water change at end of the week
2 AC-30 HOB filters on left side of tank
DIY CO2 2L bottle fed into filter intake 

Any advice would be much appreciated!

Dan


----------



## hellbent72 (Jan 28, 2006)

I had pool sand in my 65gal before I went to eco complete and I had the same problem I would add root tabs which help abit but not much and since I have switched my plants are growing like crazy and I have the same setup minus sand but I am delling with something thats making some of my plants curl. in my personal opion it seems that the sand is to compact for good growth. but i am just a newbie and learning the hard way as well to. I am just trying to give suggestions


----------



## dstevenson2k (Feb 12, 2007)

Hmmmm, I thought maybe the lack of nutrients in the sand would slow growth at first, but that would be overcome through vigorous water column fertilization. Still, the Sagittaria that are on the left side of the aquarium aren't experiencing the same kind of die back, and they're planted exactly the same. I won't rule it out though


----------



## Bert H (Mar 2, 2004)

Increased flow should help, but I would find it hard to believe the difference would be that dramatic, ie, life and death. Are you sure you planted your Sag's correctly? The crown of the plant should not be buried when planted. 

You mention you have two AC's running. Why not place them on opposite sides of the tank? That would answer your question about it being the filter.


----------

